
Show HN: Linky – a databaseless file tagger using symlinks - LockAndLol
https://loveisgrief.gitlab.io/2019-12-06_linky_v1/
======
Madeindjs
Great idea but IMOthe documentation is not clear about how to use this tool. I
mean, I have a folder with hundred movies: how to start?

~~~
LockAndLol
I updated the documentation. Hopefully that'll help with getting started.

I made the video because I wasn't sure how to put that all in text with all
the explanations without the document becoming unwieldy. If you have 4:26
maybe the video
([https://video.ploud.fr/videos/watch/b404bb78-e1e6-4190-8517-...](https://video.ploud.fr/videos/watch/b404bb78-e1e6-4190-8517-ac222d015be4))
will give you a better insight?

Constructive criticism on the doc is welcome

------
sturakov
Cool idea! I like seeing tagging implementations that try to leverage the
filesystem.

~~~
LockAndLol
Glad you like it :) I didn't find other projects that didn't use a database
file, so this is what I came up with.

Hopefully it'll be useful to somebody else

